# What kind of laptop should I get?



## digitalruki (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new notebook. I need something powerful that I can run a video editing program like Avid or Premiere on. And i'd like to get a more durable, reliable one that won't break down quickly and will . 

I've been looking at machines like the HP Pavillion dv6000t. I have a Toshiba Satellite now and am not happy with it, and won't be buying another one. Alienware has also been recommended to me. Frankly, I'm totally confused. Like, which processer is the best? How much ram do I need? I have a home pc with a dual core 2 processer that works well, but would I be ok getting just a dual core processer? I'm also looking for something affordable. 

any kind of tips would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you define affordable with a currency value


----------



## digitalruki (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm an american student, looking for something under $1000.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck!! *snorts*

I had to use my "leftover" money from college tuition to pay for my laptop, and I bought a refurbed MacBook Pro...I love it, I think it was probably the best money I ever spent, however, if you are looking into keeping a "windows" machine....

I would recommend going with Gateway, eMachines, or Acer. Stay away from HP, Compaq, Dell, etc. I have to warn you though, if you have specific needs for your laptop that need to be fulfilled, such as lots of memory, or a fast processor, etc., you are probably going to end up spending more than the grand you've allotted for the machine.

Also, plan on spending around $300 or so for the extended warranty...if you can't shell that out, rethink your laptop purchase until you can, that extended warranty is VERY worthwhile!

I also recommend an extra battery...I know that my macbook doesn't make it through a day of classes with just one battery (max time of 2 hours per battery). However, I don't really know first-hand what the smaller notebooks are expecting to get from their battery.

Seriously though, best of luck on your search!


----------



## masterjim (Apr 14, 2007)

Acer and Fujitsu seem to run cooler than Dell,Sony,HP and Apple. Go for an AMD Turion 64X2 or Intel Core 2 Duo. These are 64-bit processors built for the future and run cooler than Intel Core Duo (32-bit).


----------

